

Thalmic Labs (YC W13) Raises $14.5M - templaedhel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/thalmic-labs-raises-14-5m-to-make-the-myo-armband-the-next-big-thing-in-gesture-control/

======
yanivf
I am also a pre-orderer but I believe that the MYO guys have a very
interesting take on gestures and gesture control. There is still a long way
for the product to become mainstream and the fact that the new Kinect has a
camera that can do everything the MYO does without an armband on your hand
will definitely make the competition very interesting.

~~~
magic_haze
Agreed. I preordered one the day they announced it on HN, but they've been
awfully silent since. After watching the Xbox announcement, the new kinect
definitely seems more usable and interesting.

~~~
lfuller
The primary appeal of the Myo, in my opinion, is the fact that you don't need
to be within a 20 ft, perfectly unobstructed, line of sight vision cone of any
sensors. You just put it on your arm and start using it anywhere.

------
dude_abides
MYO is one of those products that, if executed right, can be the harbinger of
a new age of computing. Neuro is still at least a few years away, voice is
dorky, vision is flaky.

Now if only they had come up with a cooler name than MYO!

~~~
magic_haze
"Myo" is actually a fairly common prefix in biology, and (I think) is roughly
equivalent to "muscle".

~~~
johnl1479
You are correct. Myosins are proteins used in muscle movement.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myosin>

------
geori
Wish I could have been in on this :) This is the perfect interface for
wearables like Google Glass.

------
shloime
Really excited to see where they take this product. Congrats to the Thalmic
team!

------
mietek
Congratulations!

There's a race on now — who will ship pre-orders first, Myo or Leap Motion?

